# Skype- what do you know about it?



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm thinking I may use this on my site for folks having questions about product this year.

Any opinions?


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Jeff, I love using Skype. I use it to call home (unlimited long distance for $3 a month) and as a chat program. Kouma and I are on it all the time. His employer allows them to use it as communication at work between coworkers as well.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

It's also great for filesharing. 

Be sure to go into your privacy settings and turn on the option to block messages from people that are not in your contacts list.

That cuts way down on the porn spam


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I've been using it for a few days, it's been fun and Joe likes to see mama during the day when she's at work.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I've been advised that already, thanks!


Koumajutsu said:


> It's also great for filesharing.
> 
> Be sure to go into their privacy settings and turn on the option to block messages from people that are not in your contacts list.
> 
> That cuts way down on the porn spam


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

no problemo mi amigo


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I've used it. I hate the lag but that's just me (impatient one).


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

lag in the video or the audio?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> lag in the video or the audio?


Lag in the audio. Just when you think the other person has stopped talking you start talking and you end up talking over the other person.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Hmmm, haven't noticed that yet.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I used it back when I played Everquest II. It was good for group calls.


----------

